# Prince of Persia Next-Gen Reviewed !!!



## rockthegod (Nov 27, 2008)

IGN just released the review of the PS3 version of the game.... and its an epic 9.3/10.... now thats W00t !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   To be frank I was in doubt over this new game with its changed gameplay mechanisms and characters with the brand new artistic design and graphics considering how much I loved the POP trilogy on PC !!!! Now, my doubts are shattered and I will eagerly awaiting for the PC version !!!! Hopefully they will not mess up the PC version.

READ THE REVIEW HERE

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/7274/80533324eg3.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2008)

awesome, but don't do a crappy PC port :/


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 27, 2008)

At first I felt a bit cheated with the new prince & a revamped storyline but after watching a few gameplay videos I was anxiously awaiting it. Now this is one more reason to get the game. It's been pushed to Dec 12 for the PC.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 27, 2008)

Late is better than never. A willing to wait it out. Have seven games in the lineup *digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com
*gdxd.notlong.com
*gdxdrt.notlong.com


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

Cool. Heck, even if they have had rated it a 1.5, I would have still bought it. Once a Prince, always a Prince.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2008)

"Bought it"???? lol.. omg


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 28, 2008)

Don't contradict me, I isn't the one who gets games and puts them on the shelves without ever installing and playing them.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

double lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2008)

Did anyone read the whole review? It looks like the reviewer has apparently fallen in love with Elika. His whole first page has more of Elika mentioned in it then the actual game elements. 

Check out one of his quotes:



> If Elika were just a little bit more real or I was just a tad more insane, I'd marry her.



And who or rather why on earth would anyone name a donkey as Farah? 

This is a must have title for next month.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 28, 2008)

Who cares about the girl? I'm already pissed about 'new' artistic design and then a girl on my tail like a monkey.. wtf


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 28, 2008)

Well if it's connected to the story then yes she is to care about. Just like Farah in POP: Sands of Time. Her subtle interactions with the prince were just hilarious & very interesting. If they have given the same feel then it would be great. I don't like the whole mommy-will-hold-your-hand thing of the game but still it would be wise to see how it would actually pin in the game. 

As for the 'artistic' design, it's a bold move. Have you played XIII? If no then that was a pretty good title from Ubisoft as well. That was the first time I believe Ubisoft had experimented with cell-shading for graphical presentation. It seemed very innovative. I have seen a large number of high definition videos of this prince & trust me it looks spectacular. We are so bonded with the old prince that a change would just kill it. Let's just give it a try, shall we?


----------



## amitash (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks really nice...Will definately get it...releasing quite close to gta 4 though


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 28, 2008)

wat is release  date


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2008)

The sceenshots of the PC version are awesome wich again receives a 9.3


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 29, 2008)

lool and FC2 got 8.9
I am not getting another Ubisoft Montreal game before reading player reviews.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2008)

like they say wait for 15-30 days before wasting your time.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 30, 2008)

when i checked my self after that  i will give the rate


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh..!! 9.3..is it really rocking...hope for pc if will rock too..i m the biggest fan of pop..


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^pics or shen


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 1, 2008)

hey the pc version got 9.4/10...it there on IGN...


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you notice guys that , In the screenshots , the character graphics has comic book type feeling


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

^^lolufirst?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^pics or shen



lol rofl 

Anyways, nice to see this. I wasnt going to get it by now I am going to get it. But first lemme play GTA4 coz I aint a big PoP fan.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Hahaha, the Prince is a complete jerk, "I just want to get out of here, I just want to find my donkey, and go home" 

Check the video review *xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/890664/prince-of-persia/videos/PoP_Review_112508.html

This game is a beautiful piece of experience.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

zomgwtffbbq!
*ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/890665/pri...-persia-20081120022633132.html?page=mediaFull
*ps3.ign.com/dor/objects/890665/pri...-persia-20081120022705413.html?page=mediaFull

Cameo by you_know_who


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

DAM! My friend got his review copy from Milestone Interactive today. Waiting to get his comments on the PC version by tomorrow. So excited for the title.


----------



## prunthaban (Dec 3, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> DAM! My friend got his review copy from Milestone Interactive today. Waiting to get his comments on the PC version by tomorrow. So excited for the title.


Gamespot gives only 8 to this game...
Looks like the game is terribly easy as there is no concept of 'game over' in the middle.


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2008)

Now what would be the size of this game. I have hear that it is about 8 gb of space required and if you have Assassins Creed installed then it is 4 Gb. Is is true.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ Yes it is possible as both game is released by Ubisoft..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 3, 2008)

prunthaban said:


> Gamespot gives only 8 to this game...
> Looks like the game is terribly easy as there is no concept of 'game over' in the middle.


Never let ratings decide which game you purchase & which you don't. Take a risk sometime & enjoy the fruits of it (or may be not). The game has a fresh new look. Let's just see how it works in real time before actually dragging it down.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 3, 2008)

Yup..

Kane and Lynch got very bad ratings but I loved that game and so was the case with Stranglehold!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well finally got hold of the game. I have a mixed bag of reactions on this one. Not really able to fill in the words properly but for now let's have the screenshots. I'll brief on the gameplay & all that jazz later on. 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27729_g6suz/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-37-42-87.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27730_tvghi/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-37-52-10.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27731_lx4dz/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-41-24-42.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27732_eulvx/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-48-10-31.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27733_iztek/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-51-51-48.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27734_dct6t/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-51-55-21.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27735_jn2jc/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-52-03-14.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27736_jxvku/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-52-21-84.jpg

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27737_gdkyq/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2010-04-55-23.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2008)

i have a feeling that it's too easy and gets repetitive.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 15, 2008)

^^Your feeling is right! You practically never die in this game .


----------



## spikygv (Dec 15, 2008)

hows the performance ? will my pc cut it ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm Getting this game, this would be my first POP game 


toofan.is.back said:


> Now what would be the size of this game. I have hear that it is about 8 gb of space required and if you have Assassins Creed installed then it is 4 Gb. Is is true.





Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ Yes it is possible as both game is released by Ubisoft..


Sorry but cant stop ROFL ......


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, just like GTA4 takes 10 GB instead of the 14 GB because I already have GTA3 installed  ROFL


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2008)

the screenshots look fine. what are the minimum system requirements to run the game?


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 15, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> I'm Getting this game, this would be my first POP game
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but cant stop ROFL ......



Actually Master of Puppets will be 16mins instead of 8mins if I have other Metallica songs 

OR

GRID directory size will be 1GB if I have DiRT


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 18, 2008)

Got the game playing it. Every thing is grafix except the characters which is cartoonish which i think is done to improve the game performance.


----------



## hellgate (Dec 19, 2008)

another hour or 2 and the game will be completed.i found the new combat system to be the worst part of the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 19, 2008)

Installing it


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 19, 2008)

Yo dudes its not that easy as you think they are. The acrobatic is the best part than the fighting. But the boss battles are really exciting and fun. The breath of omazd is a lil hard


----------



## Davidboon (Dec 19, 2008)

Got the game on 12th ..in my view the prince is very hilarious like spider man.
the game is nice ...the acrobatics are nice too..but sword fighting is not that  good like the earlier series . not advanced too far as i play the game casually .


----------



## krazzy (Dec 19, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Well finally got hold of the game. I have a mixed bag of reactions on this one. Not really able to fill in the words properly but for now let's have the screenshots. I'll brief on the gameplay & all that jazz later on.
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27732_eulvx/Prince%20of%20Persia%202008-12-15%2009-48-10-31.jpg


Why are the characters glowing?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 20, 2008)

Phew! Game completed. Ending us really strange. may be it has two different endings. 
Game us good if you view the combo list and use those combos. There are lots of moves.

SOME UNLOCKABLES:-
-> Play as Classic Prince and Princess

At the main menu, select the "Extras" option. Choose the "Skin Manager" selection, then enter "525858542" as a code to unlock the Classic Prince and Princess from Prince Of Persia: The Sands Of Time.
->Play as Prince Altair

At the main menu, select the "Extras" option, and register the game to link your online profile to your existing ubi.com account to unlock Altair from Assassin's Creed at the "Skin Manager" menu.
->Play as Princess Jade

Successfully complete Story mode to unlock Jade from Beyond Good And Evil at the "Skin Manager" menu.
-> Play as Prototype Prince and Elika

Collect all Light Seeds to unlock the Prototype Prince and Elika at the "Skin Manager" menu.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Why are the characters glowing?


That was an issue with the Catalyst 8.11 drivers. I updated it to 8.12 & now everything looks perfect. I'm almost half way through the game.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 20, 2008)

The game is great. Will be done with it by tomorrow.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 20, 2008)

Hate collecting those light seeds. Have to keep searching for every single one of them which is a big pain in the arse. The frames take a nose dive randomly. This engine seems to be crippled somehow. The game is average from a stand alone point of view.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2008)

The game is great! I played a bit of Warrior Within and half of The Two Thrones. Do I need to know the story to enjoy this one?
What frames are you getting guys?I'm getting 60-70 FPS. The game is excellent in both graphics and optimization department.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 21, 2008)

This game is in no way connected to the Sands of Time trilogy. It's a fresh start. If you haven't completed the earlier game then better do so. They are miles better than this one. Sands of Time to be more precise. It's the perfect Price of Persia game ever made.

I'm crippled due to my weak processor. The frames jump between 50-60 at any given time but drops to 25 on some occasions. It's glitched at times, so my advice is to keep atleast 2-3 save slots & save as often as possible.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

Sands of Time is and will be the best PoP. SoT had better grafix than WW or T2T. This PoP has better grafix than SoT but SoT has better gameplay.

Still I am loving this game. I get around 50-65FPS with all Max, 1440x900, 2xAA..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

DUDES TRY these new codes for skin manager:-
Unlock Classic Prince and Princess Skins:
Select "Extras" at the main menu. Select "Skin Managers", then enter 525858542 as a code.

Unlock Altair from Assassin's Creed Skin:
Select "Extras" at the main menu. Select "Skin Managers", then enter 13372805 as a code. 

WORKS 100% percent.

In my game the characters glows a little on high 4xAA 1440x900 res


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

^^post the skinned screenshots


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^post the skinned screenshots



Here 

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-20_23-51-27-81.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-20_23-48-48-01.jpg
*s3.supload.com/freeimg/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-20_23-51-27-81.jpg/view
*www.supload.com/s.gif


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks for the screenies pal.
just uploaded save files. You know where to find.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

thanks third eye, but those are just 2... I like to see all others too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey which code to apply to get beyond good and evil Elika. Plz tell third eye. Plzzzzzz


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 21, 2008)

It gets unlocked when you complete the game.

@T159: I will upload more later. ATM i am too lazy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW! In the first screenshot Elika's attire resembles that of Farah from SOT (or is that Farah herself?). Looks very pretty in that costume.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are more:

*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-26-55-45.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-26-57-76.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-35-22-54.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-36-13-89.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-37-28-48.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-51-19-14.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-51-20-40.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-52-52-37.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-55-36-51.jpg
*s3.supload.com/thumbs/default/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-55-43-87.jpg
*s3.supload.com/freeimg/Prince_of_Persia_2008-12-21_00-26-55-45.jpg/view
*www.supload.com/s.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

^^Farah is wow ! 
Thanks


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

Just played the ending once again to unlock jade princess theme. Anyone catched the prototype prince and princess


----------

